# Riding Conditions in St. Helen Area



## Chris391 (Feb 15, 2004)

I was looking to go riding in the St. Helen area over New Years. Has anyone heard what the trail conditions are like on the ATV only trails? Not sure where to look for trail conditions after snowfall. If anyone has any suggestions on areas to go I'm open to other areas as well.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris,
Was there two weeks ago riding from the Airport Rd. trailhead. Then, the snow was about 6"-10" inches. We rode south and under 75 and down to the trials down there.
There are a few of us going to ride Around the Rose City area in Saturday.
Some county Roads, trails, routes etc. Going to end up eating at the Clear lake Bar for lunch.
Parking at the new Rose City Trailhead just east of M-33 on the right hand side about 1/4 mile down.
You, and anyone reading this is welcome to join us!!!!
Tim


----------



## Chris391 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thnaks for the invite. Actually i think we may ry the gladwin area.


----------

